# NAD Traynor YBA 1 MOD 1



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I picked up a Traynor YBX212 cab a little over a year ago and love the sound of it. I use it with a H&K Tubemeister 18, a Orange OR15 and a Orange Dark Terror. I really like these amps but I've always wanted to get a matching YBA 1 MOD 1 to go with the cab. Well yesterday I finally picked one up at L&M in Oshawa. WOW!!! These things are amazing. I've been noodling around for around 4 hours with it so far and I'm blown away by it. Sweet little amp. If you ever get the chance to take one for a spin do it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

I wouldn't mind scoring the head and cab, such a cool setup.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, bet that is an awesome combination!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm still happy with mine. 

In my slew of blackface-style amps, that one is it's own thing. You could call it a bit of a one trick pony and I wouldn't disagree, but it's a pretty good trick - and one that fills my heard (sic) out nicely. Great bang for the buck and getting better as the US$ climbs.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Had mine for awhile now and i still love it. Its a great 1/4 stack for home or stage. Congrats enjoy it!!!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The original YBA1 was basically a slightly modded Plexi circuit and the mods were slight indeed. I always found it curious it was deemed a bass amp. I believe just as many were sold to guitarists as to bassists. I had the pleasure of playing an original first generation YBA1 in pretty good condition about a year ago into a Boogie 212. Sweet amp. Played my bass on it too into a Traynor 215 cab. Even with only 45 watts it pounded pretty hard.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

And the Marshall's started out as modified Fender Bassmans, also popular with guitarists. :smile-new:


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

awesome. My friend has one of these, it sounds GREAT. He actually likes it for bass. I borrowed it for a gig and it sounded awesome.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats, I really dig my mod 1 as well. There are actually a few tricks with this pony, you just have to spin the knobs.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

As a proponent of active tone stacks, spinning the knobs doesn't do that much to the basic tone of this amp. My LSS has more tonal variety moving the mid from 9:00 to 11:00 than all 4 knobs can provide on this (or many other passive designs). Of course, many people hate Mesa because of this 'trick'. 

The biggest trick on this amp is that one of those knobs pulls. And that still ain't much. If you don't like the basic sound of this amp, spinning the knobs won't get you anywhere else.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> As a proponent of active tone stacks, spinning the knobs doesn't do that much to the basic tone of this amp. My LSS has more tonal variety moving the mid from 9:00 to 11:00 than all 4 knobs can provide on this (or many other passive designs). Of course, many people hate Mesa because of this 'trick'.
> 
> The biggest trick on this amp is that one of those knobs pulls. And that still ain't much. If you don't like the basic sound of this amp, spinning the knobs won't get you anywhere else.


I agree, the tone knobs are very subtle. if you don't like the voice of this amp then move on. that being said i don't know how anybody could not like the voice of this amp lol...Its fkn killer!!


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I picked up one of the last new ones L&M had, and luckily there was a YBX212 used there as well. The V30s had been swapped out for Eminence Wizards, so I really can't say whether they're better sounding than the V30s but I love my tone. And what do I put through it most of the time....a '78 Les Paul Artisan.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

When I had mine I preferred it with greenbacks over the V30's, I had a dark horse 2x12 that matched really well.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been thinking of getting a Dark Horse DHX212 cab for awhile now so I can have a little variety in speaker choices.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Is there much of a clean tone in these badboys? The few video demos online seem to lean on it solely as a drive machine. Always liked the look and features of them but don't need any more firebreathers, but there's gotta be at least some decent headroom in a 40 watt single channel, eh?


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Is there much of a clean tone in these badboys? The few video demos online seem to lean on it solely as a drive machine. Always liked the look and features of them but don't need any more firebreathers, but there's gotta be at least some decent headroom in a 40 watt single channel, eh?


Yes there is a substantial clean on this amp. I was disappointed at first then I started playing around and understood the channels and how they blend or cascade into each other. The 2 channels are voiced slightly different, Channel one brighter and louder two darker and quieter -6db. 
With regular out put single coils you'll get a lot of head room at 40 watts. With high output Humbuckers or EMG's theres not as much. You have to use the guitars volume controls (particularly if equipped with HB's) to control the gain which i think is cool. Its basically and old school amp redesigned/revoiced for the guitar.
At the full 40 watts with the matching 2x12 cab this thing is frigg'n loud.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

uh-oh... now I might need to get one. :confusion:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had the version 4 of this amp YBA-4 (1x15 50watt combo closed back) for a while now. Sitting in the corner. I recently had solid state bass amp issues so out it came. Coooool bass amp. Steve motatto modded the top input of each channel to better accept guitar. 

Here's my new vantage with kerry learned Onamac HBs straight into it. 
Here's a duet. Amp is on 10!!!! 
We had the etymotic baby blue ear plugs in. They really save the day!! 

https://soundcloud.com/michael-madio/hurley-madio-2015-06-12-12

Just in case you wanted to compare the sound of course.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Analogman said:


> When I had mine I preferred it with greenbacks over the V30's, I had a dark horse 2x12 that matched really well.


Out of curiosity how loud did you go with the greenbacks? I'm thinking of replacing the V30s in my ybx212 with greenbacks, but worry that playing at gig volumes they might sound overly compressed.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

hey. can I get an update on the Mod1 version of this? I'm thinking of picking one up. Any surprises, quality issues, etc?

I am guessing that this is a circuit board amp, right?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

PCB amp, which is good (quality is repeatable and consistent). Simple, non-switching amp so the board is simple, one layer and no SMD. 

The only gotcha (IMO) is that the attenuator is really a PPIMV, with switched steps instead of a pot. Because the PCB is well laid out and not overly stuffed, I'll mod mine now that it's out of warranty to change the 'attenuator' steps to be like the Tribute they initially put out in a limited run. 

So no real surprises, it is what it is. And a hell of a value with the $C at 0.75US.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I've had mine for almost a year now and while I've been able to dial in great tones they aren't what I've been chasing in my head. I may put this in the classified section soon and revert back to a DRRI again.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

So I grabbed one of these used, and it is AWESOME! Using an open back 1x12 Mesa cab, but definitely want to pick up the matching 2x12 Traynor vertical cab. I can dial in so many cool tones, either with my Les Paul or Tele. Very inspiring amp.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Gene Machine said:


> So I grabbed one of these used, and it is AWESOME! Using an open back 1x12 Mesa cab, but definitely want to pick up the matching 2x12 Traynor vertical cab. I can dial in so many cool tones, either with my Les Paul or Tele. Very inspiring amp.


Hey Gene, glad you're enjoying it. 
Calvin

Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


----------

